# Best method to kill cockroaches?



## Roachmaster (Apr 26, 2016)

What is the tried and true method to get rid of roaches permanently?


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Roachmaster said:


> What is the tried and true method to get rid of roaches permanently?


Boric acid along their potential paths.
Use sparingly; more is not better.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

hit them with whatever poison you want ( I have been preferring advion roach) but to make sure they are gone for good you should disrupt their life cycle by using an insect growth regulator, it doesn't kill them but prevents them from multiplying. gentrol point source works well if you don't want to use a spray.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Roachmaster said:


> What is the tried and true method to get rid of roaches permanently?


One can never get rid of insects "permanently". And killing them vs killing them for good are the same thing. 

They will continue invading your home forever- all one can do is control. As far as pesticides- above advice is good. Also, Demon, Demand CS by Zeneca. There are many others- not rocket science.....


----------

